# What is this? NuArc Horizontal Vacuum Camera



## airgunr (Jul 9, 2005)

I came across this on a police auction site. Anybody seen this? Can it be used as a Large Format camera separate from the rest?


http://www.propertyroom.com/cgi-bin/ncommerce3/ProductDisplay?prrfnbr=61721177&prmenbr=31895249&aunbr=62067887


*NuArc Horizontal Vacuum Camera - Model 1418SC2*



*This horizontal vacuum camera by NuArc is model 1418SC2, and it features a filmboard reduction and enlargement scale, a twelve-button keypad with an LED display, four spotlights with pivot arms, and a vacuum switch. This massive camera unit measures 70" x 30" x 60", and it weighs approximately 175 pounds.*

*Please note that the pivot screen's locking latch is broken and some of the knobs are missing. This item was not tested because it uses a special three-prong electrical plug, and its external appearance is considered fair. *

*<snip>*


----------



## tirediron (Jul 9, 2005)

It appears to be a process camera; similar in construction to a view camera, but designed for photographing ad copy.  It wouldn't work as a standalone as the unit is designed only to focus as far it's own stand.


----------

